# Höhe eines Kugelabschnitts berechnen



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich grüble schon eine ganze Weile an einem mathematischen Problem.
Es soll von einem Kugelabschnitt das Volumen berechnet werden. Das wäre kein Problem wenn man die Höhe h messen könnte, was leider nicht möglich ist.

Gegeben ist der Radius des Kugelschnitts a als feste Größe und die Länge des Bogens m als Variable. h, b und c sind Unbekannte. Es muss irgendwie lösbar sein. Ich drehe mich nur noch im Kreis. Mit Änderung der Länge des Bogens m ändert sich natürlich auch der Radius c der Kugel (a ist konstant).

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee dazu. Aber versaut euch nicht den Sonntag, es reicht wenn ich es tue 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

Wie bekommt man denn aus dem Bogenmaß zum Beispiel 'ne Mantelfläche raus?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2006)

Hallo Seeba,

das Bogenmass ist das Verhältnis von Bogenlänge m zum Radius c. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die Länge des Bogens, von der ich ausgehen muss, in die Berechnung mit ein zu beziehen.

An die Mantelfläche habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Sie berechnet sich durch


```
A = 2 Pi * c * h
oder auch
A = Pi (a^2 + h^2)
```
 
Das hilft mir nicht weiter, oder? Es bleiben zwei Unbekannte, c und h. Ich habe auch schon Winkelfunktionen und Pytygoras mit einbezogen, hab's aber bis jetzt nicht lösen können.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 März 2006)

Ich versuch mal mich ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückzuerinnern:

U (Umfang) = 2 * pi * c
Winkel bc = (m / U / 2) * 360
c = a / cos( bc )
b = c * sin( bc )
h = c - b

Ich hoffe das stimmt und hilft weiter


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Seeba,
> 
> das Bogenmass ist das Verhältnis von Bogenlänge m zum Radius c. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die Länge des Bogens, von der ich ausgehen muss, in die Berechnung mit ein zu beziehen.
> 
> ...


Nein, Winkelfunktionen geht nicht, aber wie bekommt man mit dem Bogenmaß und dem Radius bloß die Höhe raus.


----------



## argv_user (26 März 2006)

Vielleicht hilft die wikipedia weiter, Sichwort wäre Kreisabschnitt.
Aber ohne Winkelfunktionen geht es definitiv nicht! Das behaupte ich jedenfalls bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils.

@Onkel: Ist das eine Klausuraufgabe der Oberstufe, oder wo tritt die Fragestellung denn auf?


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

Alleine mit dem Rechten Winkel geht aber auch nichts. Oder ich bin blöd.


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreisbogen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreissektor
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreissegment


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2006)

Also, ich bin euch wohl eine nährere Erklärung schuldig. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Klausuraufgabe. Stellt euch einen großen Tank vor indem Gase entstehen. Der Tank ist oben mit einer elastischen Folie verschlossen, welche das entstehende Gas einschliesst und puffert. Das Prinzip ist ähnlich wie bei einem Ausdehnungsgefäß. Um die gespeicherte Gasmenge zu ermitteln, wird ein Seilzugsensor verwendet, der mittig über die gewölbte Fläche der Folie verläuft. Durch die Ausdehnung verändert sich natürlich auch der Raduis der Kugelfläche und der Winkel des Kugelsektors. Alles was konstant ist, ist der Radius der Schnittfläche des Kugelabschnitts (Öffnung des Tanks).

Ich habe inzwischen im Bronstein eine näherungsweise Möglichkeit gefunden, muss es nur noch etwas umformen. Auch wenn diese Annäherung völlig ausreicht, bin ich nach wie vor an einer richtigen Lösung interessiert. Wikipedia habe ich auch schon durch.

http://ikneipj.vwl.uni-mainz.de/Bronstein/daten/kap_3/node47.htm 

@Seeba
Gibt es wirklich eine einfache Lösung? Oder hattest du etwas bei meinen o.g. Vorgaben übersehen?


Besten Dank für eure Zeit, Onkel


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es eine einfache Lösung gibt. Ich hab sie nur gesucht.


----------



## Noch ein Gast (27 März 2006)

*Also eine einfache Lösung ...*

... gibt es bei Gasen ohnehin nicht, denn da spielen auch noch die 
Temperatur sowie innerer und der äußerer (Luft-) druck eine Rolle.
Du hast es also mit einem mehrfach nicht-linearen System zu tun.



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auch wenn diese Annäherung völlig ausreicht, bin ich nach wie vor an einer richtigen Lösung interessiert.



Wenn der Verfahrenstechniker, der sich dieses Messprinzip ausgedacht
hat, mit der Genauigkeit zufrieden ist, solltest du es daher auch sein!

Falls nicht, solltest du mal intensiv einen der Konstrukteure befragen,
denn der sollte von den o.g. Zusammenhängen (Gasgleichungen) die
entsprechende Ahnung haben (z.B. welche Drücke da so entstehen
können und was passiert, wenn dein Seilzugsensor versagt). 

Ach ja, bist du bei deinen Nachforschungen auch schon über das Prinzip
von Cavalieri gestolpert? Z.B. bei

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kugelfläche

Gruß G.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2006)

Hallo G.



			
				Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... gibt es bei Gasen ohnehin nicht, denn da spielen auch noch die Temperatur sowie innerer und der äußerer (Luft-) druck eine Rolle. Du hast es also mit einem mehrfach nicht-linearen System zu tun.


Ja sicher, später müssen weitere Berechnungen mit der Gasmenge angestellt werden. Und nicht nur mit der Menge, sondern auch mit der Zusammensetzung. Klimafaktoren kommen dann auch noch ins Spiel. Aber hierzu wurde mir Unterstützung zugesichert. Mir ging es erst einmal nur um die Volumenberechnung. Mit der erwähnten Näherungsformel funktioniert es ganz zufriedenstellend. Gegenüber dem Messprinzip kann man die geringe Ungenauigkeit der Näherung getrost vergessen. Es kommt an dieser Stelle auch ganz sicher nicht auf 1% an. Die Wölbung der Folie wird wohl auch nur ganz selten dem Ideal einer Kugeloberfläche entsprechen. Den Verfahrenstechniker, falss ich ihn mal treffe, überzeuge ich schon ;-) .



			
				Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ach ja, bist du bei deinen Nachforschungen auch schon über das Prinzip
> von Cavalieri gestolpert? Z.B. bei
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kugelfl%C3%A4che


 Auch diese Seite hatte ich überflogen. Das Prinzip von Cavalieri war mir nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich würde es mir auch nicht weiterhelfen, ohne dass ich vorher die Höhe meines Kugelabschnitts berechnen müsste ;-) ?


Gruß, Onkel

Wie so kann man eigentlich in einem SPS-Forum keine *.scl hochladen?


----------

